# Icône d'imprimante de la barre des menus



## pygmale (6 Août 2000)

Bonjour!

J'ai un Imac DV Graphite sous OS 9.0 et une Imprimante HP 970Cxi.

Lorsque j'ai installé l'imprimante, il y a quelques mois, j'avais réussi à enlever l'icône d'imprimante de la barre des menus, permettant de choisir sur quel imprimante on désire envoyer une impression; icône totalement inutile dans mon cas, ayant une seule imprimante installée!

Je viens de réinstaller le drivers de la HP, et je ne me souviens plus comment j'avais fait pour ôter cette satanée et encombrante icône (Allzeimer à encore frappé)!

Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution? Merci d'avance

------------------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Août 2000)

Barre de menu dans ton texte fait référence à la barre de réglage ?

Si oui :
Dossier system-&gt;dossier Modules barre des réglages.
enlever le module "Sélecteur dimprimante"

j'ai pas fait l'essai mais je pense que ça marche


----------



## pygmale (7 Août 2000)

Non. je parle de la barre des menus, en haut de l'écran; et l'icône est située à gauche de l'l'icône des applications ouvertes et à droite de l'heure.

Cordialement

Pygmale


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Août 2000)

désolé... et en plus j'ai pas la réponse :-(


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2000)

C est une extension qui doit se nommer "Menu d'impression" ou qqc du genre, j ai pas le nom en tete 



------------------
++

Florent


----------

